# If you...



## stephwoodward (Dec 21, 2007)

know of a guy ages 26-35 who is:

Single,
a devoted Christian of the Reformed faith,
wants children,
has a good attitude,
has a good sense of humor and enjoys dry and sarcastic humor,
has a deep love for music,
enjoys sports,
enjoys people,
passionate (not apathetic),
slightly nerdy,
lover of cigars, etc.,
lover of Texas,
and likes girls who are "bigger"

give him my number.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 21, 2007)

I find this to be an increasing problem among my age group (20-29ish), that being that there are lots of Reformed girls, but few Reformed guys. If you have ever attended an RUF meeting, there always seems to be a 70% female to 30% male ratio. 

Are there more elect women than men? Are women holier than thou?


----------



## thisistim (Dec 21, 2007)

that ratio is more or less typical across the spectrum of christianity, no matter what denominational affiliation.


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 21, 2007)

Was not one of the complaints against Christianity during the early years that it was a religion only for woman?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2007)

stephwoodward said:


> know of a guy ages 26-35 who is:
> 
> Single,
> a devoted Christian of the Reformed faith,
> ...


I wonder how many PBers are reading the list right now, thinking "That's me! Will somebody please give Stephanie my number!!!"


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the ratio is generally true but at the churches I attended there were no single women who were even within 10 years of my age If I recall correctly. I met my current fiancee in the course of my work and she was attending a charismatic church at the time. But I was in an area where there are few sound churches that aren't given over to entertainment and only a few churches that could be described as Reformed even in a general sense.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

Sovereign Grace Singles is a good place to check out.


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 21, 2007)

For Zenas,

There can't be more elect women than men. Revelation speaks of there being silence in heaven for half an hour.

Just kidding! She said she liked a good sense of humor, right???

Blessings in your search, Stephanie!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2007)

> Was not one of the complaints against Christianity during the early years that it was a religion only for woman?



it's still that way...I guess it's the 'feel good' emotions that so many seek..and not the reality that Christianity is about WAR!!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2007)

God bless you sister. I pray that the Lord has prepared someone for you.


----------



## stephwoodward (Dec 21, 2007)

Y'all are way serious about stuff aren't you?

Except for Howes. Bob gets me.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 21, 2007)

Daniel Richie made a post not too long ago looking for a woman.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 21, 2007)

moral necessity said:


> For Zenas,
> 
> There can't be more elect women than men. Revelation speaks of there being silence in heaven for half an hour.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2007)

Pick me, Pick me, oh Pick me!

Oh never mind. I am 45, can't have kids, my ex told me I had a bad attitude before she left me in 2001, I hate Texas but love Virginia, Tennesee, and Alabama, I am to manly to be nerdy, and I love pipes more than cigars. 


**MODERATOR NOTE**
On a side note this is a funny thread that has some serious realities. And just to make sure everyone understands, the PB is not a dating service or a service to post a profile so one can find dates. 

Just for clarification.


----------



## stephwoodward (Dec 22, 2007)

oh my.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2007)

moral necessity said:


> For Zenas,
> 
> There can't be more elect women than men. Revelation speaks of there being silence in heaven for half an hour.



How's this for an odd confluence of threads.... over in the "Most Memorable Opening Movie Scene" movie thread, I was just thinking about including the one from "The Seventh Seal"

[video=youtube;Vyqg017aFrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyqg017aFrY[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2007)

I had to watch that movie in a "Philosophy and Film" class. The professor thought it would be a good idea to use it in conjunction with Mackey's "The Problem of Evil" argument and try to smear God.

I found the movie amusing. The professor did not find my paper amusing and I doubt Mackie would have either. 

The Problem of Evil


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, I think you just found yourself a thread full of nerds, my dear! Because you see how they stayed on topic so well?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2007)

Honestly though, you have to be a bit of a nerd to join this place. What is an armchair theologian but a religious nerd?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Tee hee.

Good night, folks! And I'll pray for you right now, Steph!

-S


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow @ this thread.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, you guys crack me up.

Oh, and if any of you folks know about a guy who is a missionary or well on his way to becoming one, is tall dark 'n' handsome, or who likes tall chicks (5'9"), be sure to send a message.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Zenas said:


> Honestly though, you have to be a bit of a nerd to join this place. What is an armchair theologian but a religious nerd?



I resemble that remark!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly though, you have to be a bit of a nerd to join this place. What is an armchair theologian but a religious nerd?
> ...


I must admit, Andrew, you surprised me. When I saw you posting in this thread, I just had to take a look, expecting your usual helpful list of relevant links related to the topic at hand.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

blhowes said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...



 Ok, Bob, here's one.  And another  from my own experience.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ok, Bob, here's one.  And another  from my own experience.


Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## stephwoodward (Dec 26, 2007)

This is hilarious!


----------

